# Corsair h60!



## assko (18. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
Habe meine COrsair h60 heute in Betrieb genommen im Idle hab ich 36-40 grad wenn ich ihn jetzt mit Prime belaste geht die Temp nach 2min auf über 60grad.
Der Kühler sitzt bombenfest auf der CPU.
Wärmeleitpaste denke ich ist auch nicht zuviel drauf.

k was braucht ihr noch 

CPU ist ein amd x4 955be standart takt.
Gehäuse hat 2front lüfter einblasend
1im seiten teil einblasend
1 oben raus im deckel 
der radi mit lüfter bläst auch hinten raus

Wärmeleitpaste ist die Prolimacht pk1

Könnt ihr mir helfen.


----------



## Malkolm (18. Juni 2011)

Bleibt der angezeigte Wert denn auch bei längerer Belastung auf 60°? Wenn ja ist doch alles in Ordnung.
Hast du Werte für deine Wassertemperatur und Umgebungstemperaur? WIe hoch dreht der Radi-Lüfter?

Du könntest den Radi-Lüfter einblasend/saugend arbeiten lassen, das wird noch ein paar K bringen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Juni 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------

